

Epistemology and A/B Testing - noelwelsh
http://www.untyped.com/untyping/2010/07/22/epistemology-and-ab-testing/

======
michael_dorfman
This doesn't seem to be really a blog-post, as much as a preface to a blog-
post yet to come. The second, future one I want to read; this one just seemed
pointless.

